# Haggling on a new Car



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

morning guys

very quick question for you savvy car buying people out there, looking at buying a Honda CRV but naturally you don't pay full RRP.

Now when it comes to haggling I think i'm ok, however when I come out of the deal I always feel as though i've been shafted. This time though i've been doing loads of research on the prices etc and thought I'd rack your brains on what you would do.

Basically, I've found a dealer who sells a new CRV for less than the dealer nearest to me (where i'm getting a test drive) but the way the PCP works out its a slightly higher monthly payment. Would you get the nearest dealer down to the other dealers price first then start haggling or would you just expect them to go down to that price and end the negotiations.

I hope that makes sense

TIA


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It all depends on what each dealer has sold so far in the month, Dec is always a bad month for New cars.

Tell them what you want to pay and wait for them to meet you there. Go in at the end of the month and you'll end up probably getting what you want from the deal as the end of the month is always the best time to haggle with a dealer.

We had Harratt's not budging on a brand new Clio RS at the beginning of the month, by the end of the month they'd knocked off just over 3k and were ringing me daily to secure a deposit!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

^^^ agree with above, as I explained to Renton recently, the value of stock can change day to day depending on the dealership's circumstances.


----------



## Bigsanj (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi there, i used carwow when it came to ordering my wifes Audi. It was painless and also they send you the pcp quotes too. Worth a go. As for discounts on honda youll be lucky. If you go for a stock vehicle then you may get a bit. Unfortunatley Honda is on a downturn and not doing deals. The Accord comrs.out moref than an A4 on pcp.


----------

